# Help! How do *you* host photos to post here?



## Destin (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey guys, for years I've been using smugmug to host my website, and by default using to to share all my photos to the forum. 

In a few days I'll be letting my smugmug account expire and moving to a new website host - likely weebly. Smugmug just isn'y customizable the way I want anymore, and I have no need anymore for the business options they offer. 

That being said, all of the photos I've previously posted here are going to become broken links unless I pay $10/month just to keep the minimum option on smugmug - which I really don't want to do. 

Regardless, I'm looking for a new place from which to share my photos onto the forum. Let me know what you use and why you like it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 23, 2018)

Most people use Flickr.  From the share option on Flickr, copy and paste the bb code directly into the text of the post.


----------



## KmH (Mar 23, 2018)

With the changes at Photobucket I just drag and drop images directly from my computer .


----------



## Cortian (Mar 23, 2018)

I run my own web server and host them from there. (Requires some tech knowledge, obviously.)


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2018)

I upload directly from my computer to TPF. I guess if TPF goes away, so go  my Photos.  Earlier today I was looking at all the broken links from,I guess, SmugMug. What once was free now costs money, and loads and loads of photos from the early 2000's have become nothing more than they're awful broken link symbol.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 23, 2018)

I use Flickr and also post directly to TPF, depends how lazy I am.


----------



## adamhiram (Mar 23, 2018)

Another vote for Flickr.  Sharing is super easy, and I like having the control to remove images from a single source if I choose at a later date.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 23, 2018)

Unlimited storage on the service that hosts my web sites so I keep them there.


----------



## JonA_CT (Mar 23, 2018)

It depends on how I’ve exported them from LR. If I know I’m going to post them here, I do a copy of the file at 1200 pixels for the longest edge. Then, I upload the file directly to the thread.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 23, 2018)

I use Flickr, I upload medium size images there and then if I post here I select something a bit smaller in the BBC code options.


----------



## Peeb (Mar 23, 2018)

I quit photobucket and now use flickr


----------



## Destin (Mar 23, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I upload directly from my computer to TPF. I guess if TPF goes away, so go  my Photos.  Earlier today I was looking at all the broken links from,I guess, SmugMug. What once was free now costs money, and loads and loads of photos from the early 2000's have become nothing more than they're awful broken link symbol.



Agreed. And it sucks. 

I may keep it around for a few months and try to sub in new links in the more recent threads I’ve posted. 

But eventually I’m going to cut it loose and leave years worth of broken links. 

I hate the idea of that. But what choice do I have?


----------



## Overread (Mar 24, 2018)

Sign up to flickr and then reupload your entire catalogue of photos and then go back and manually edit each post to replace the links of course - we expect nothing less from our dedicated members


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 24, 2018)

I use Flickr. LR is setup to automatically resize and upload low res images only.


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 24, 2018)

Another for using Flickr, but if I am lazy I would upload from the laptop.


----------



## weepete (Mar 24, 2018)

Flickr for me too. I just wish they'd update the andriod app so you could copy the BB code from there. The appeal of flickr is more than just hosting and the ease of grabbing BB code (after all you can write a link manually) but the social media aspect of being able to see the shots of other people you like in the feed is good too. Sometimes I consider building my own website, but I'd miss the social side of flickr.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2018)

Overread said:


> Sign up to flickr and then reupload your entire catalogue of photos and then go back and manually edit each post to replace the links of course - we expect nothing less from our dedicated members



Yes, this is what I expect people to do as well. Definitely.


----------



## Destin (Mar 24, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Sign up to flickr and then reupload your entire catalogue of photos and then go back and manually edit each post to replace the links of course - we expect nothing less from our dedicated members
> ...



I'll hire one of you fine folks to do it then, say.. 10 cents per photo?


----------



## Orrin (Mar 24, 2018)

Cortian said:


> I run my own web server and host them from there. (Requires some tech knowledge, obviously.)



Same here... I use my own web pages!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a Flickr page but took my photos off and haven't been using it. Mostly because I had a MyYahoo page set up with local news and sports etc. and literally overnight it was gone (after a new CEO came on, who I think is gone...). So I didn't trust that they wouldn't do the same thing with Flickr and pull the plug with no warning. 

I probably didn't have more than a couple of dozen photos on there at any given time anyway. Usually I'd delete and post new ones to share, I didn't store them there, or anywhere online. Mine are on the negatives, or the media card, and the computer, and on an external hard drive.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 24, 2018)

Flickr here, and a few directly uploaded.




Destin said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...


I'll take that offer but you'll have to give me your password so I can edit your threads.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 26, 2018)

Deviant Art has a free "stash" feature where you can upload your photos and use the image link with bb code to display them on the forum. I've never had to deal with any compression or loss of color information, and uploads don't expire.


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 26, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I have a Flickr page but took my photos off and haven't been using it. Mostly because I had a MyYahoo page set up with local news and sports etc. and literally overnight it was gone (after a new CEO came on, who I think is gone...). So I didn't trust that they wouldn't do the same thing with Flickr and pull the plug with no warning.
> 
> I probably didn't have more than a couple of dozen photos on there at any given time anyway. Usually I'd delete and post new ones to share, I didn't store them there, or anywhere online. Mine are on the negatives, or the media card, and the computer, and on an external hard drive.



Exactly. I've never stored my photos on line. Ever. They're all backed up in other ways. Just used other services to post them to forums and such. Which is why I was so surprised when Photobucket pulled their bone head stunt. Think they thought I'd pay them ransom. What a joke. Deleted my account and left them a message that my mother would not condone. Sorry Mom. 

Had around 800 photos connected to numerous forums. I have a lot of hobbies. Gotta be close to 20 years. Pretty hard to fix all those broken links. That's what they were counting on. Spent a lot of time fixing the important ones. Not every site has the space to let you download from your computer. This one does. Use it. Did that on several others. 

Flickr seemed to be the norm here. Signed up and trying to figure it out. Used it to fix those broken links. They pull the same stunt, I'll cancel it too.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 27, 2018)

I use Flickr and have LR resize the images for it or intagram.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 27, 2018)

Destin said:


> But eventually I’m going to cut it loose and leave years worth of broken links.
> 
> I hate the idea of that. But what choice do I have?



Had the same issue on another forum with photobucket. It sucked because the tutorials now have no images and there are just to many to re-do.

I now use flickr. If they do the same I'll stop publicly hosting anywhere.


----------



## Orrin (Mar 27, 2018)

You probably do not have to worry about broken links on this BB anymore.
Judging from my server logs, TPF is downloading and saving the images that
are displayed in the posts. If you right-click on an image and look at the image
URL, you can see that it's saved within the forum!

Below is the server log from my website!


----------

